# Kenda Executioners



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

Do they run true size or a little short? I always heard they run short.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my step dad's executioners are a tad short. 
99% of tires will measure short by measuring from the ground up.


----------



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

they run exactly 1" short 26=25 27=26 etc etc


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

My 27s measure arou 26 and a half with 7lbs


----------

